# maidenhair fern



## tweeter (Nov 12, 2011)

Is this ok for my redfoots? I can't find anything about them anywhere.

thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 12, 2011)

Any of the true ferns ex: Boston fern, Maidenhair
Maidenhair fern (Adiantum pedatum) are just fine to have within your Rfâ€™s habitat .
The fern contains a mucilaginous substance, which accounts for its use in respiratory ailments, as an expectorant, bechic, pectoral and tonic. Mucilaginous plants are often used to treat asthma, bronchitis, coughs and sore throats.
Maidenhair also contains quite a bit of tannic acid. This would explain some of its indications, such as a refrigerant, diaphoretic and emmenagogue. Bitter substances are also present, but their action has not been studied.
Finally, maidenhair fern is a rich source of flavonoids, including rutin, isoquercetrin, and astragelin. These components probably account for the use of maidenhair as an occasional tonic, and impart vascular healing properties to the mucilage.
AND A LITTLE MORE TRIVA â€¦..
Maidenhair, a fern, is one of the oldest hair rinses known. Dioscorides called it adianton and prescribed it for asthma. It is used internally as an expectorant, bechic, pectoral, refrigerant and tonic. 
The tea is used to treat coughs, sore throat and hoarseness due to the common cold, and to relieve chronic and acute congestion. 

JD~


----------



## tweeter (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks JD!!!!! Love the trivia too  I found a beautiful fern today and picked it up, hoping I'd be able to put it with the babies. They're gonna be soooo happy!


----------

